# FROG Ta-152



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't believe that Revell Gernany actually reissued this thing, but for an old kit, taken in context, it really isn't that bad!

Check it out and tell me what you think of my *Frog Ta-152H*.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Nice work on an old kit! Haven't seen that one before. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!

It wasn't around long as a Revell Germany kit, I don't think. I picked up mine at a swap meet, and it was the real FROG version.

Like most Frogs, it's a good kit at heart; it just needs some work! :freak:


----------

